# Stuff and Things > HISTORY, veterans & science >  CDC now says coronavirus does not spread easily on surfaces

## Knightkore

CDC now says coronavirus 'does not spread easily' on surfaces

The US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention now says the  coronavirus does not spread easily through touching surfaces or  objects.
 In early March, the federal health agency was warning that it may be  possible to pass on the virus from contaminated surfaces, according to Fox News.
 Its guidelines now include a section on ways the virus _doesnt_ easily spread  including from touching surfaces or objects.



Other ways the virus doesnt easily spread are from animals to people or people to animals, the CDCs updated webpage states.

The Food and Drug Administration said last month there was no evidence  to suggest the virus can spread through food or what its wrapped in,  and that there was no need to wipe down groceries.

----------

Big Dummy (05-27-2020),Conservative Libertarian (05-27-2020),Quark (05-27-2020),teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

Yeah. This is where it gets difficult, and it's also where the pedal hits the metal.

We have two kinds of data, theoretical data and empirical data.

The expectation is that at the beginning of a pandemic, the two will never agree.

But eventually, they should come into alignment, as we find out more about the biological mechanisms.

So, the CDC being a health organization, they're the first to look at empirical data. Much of that data, has to do with "clusters" and "hot spots", as infectious disease people they're very interested in that kind of thing.

So by now, they've seen the small cluster in Mississippi related to church attendance, and they've also noticed the hot spot at Terminal Island Federal Prison, and they're looking at the nursing homes too.

But they ALWAYS err on the side of caution, or at least they try - and they don't issue guidance unless they come to be pretty sure of something.

They start out with "wear a mask", but that's textbook stuff, it's protocol for "any" kind of unknown infectious disease. But right now they're looking primarily at data from hospitals, and it's going to be a while before they get to the data from the industrial side.

I think this guidance is based on empirical data. The grocery store thing started as a scare, remember when people were peeing on the vegetables and stuff. But CDC was looking at the thrift of this coronavirus being able to spread to other animals, and early research showed dogs and cats could become carriers, so foodstuffs naturally became a concern.

So I'm a bit surprised to see CDC releasing this guidance "early", and I can only imagine it has to do with the politics of reopening the economy.

As always though, science is science. The empirical data has to be reconciled with the theory.

So, y'know... CDC has "already" changed its mind on this, because the underlying science is irrefutable.

https://www.foxnews.com/health/cdc-w...pread-surfaces

----------

Conservative Libertarian (05-27-2020),Knightkore (05-27-2020)

----------


## Old Tex

*CDC now says coronavirus ‘does not spread easily’ on surfaces*And yet if someone in New Mexico coughs the spittle can travel on the wind & give the virus to someone in Alabama (from what they said to begin with). Once again they were making statement about something that they knew little to nothing about. The medical profession more & more reminds me of politicians & that isn't a good thing.

----------

Big Dummy (05-27-2020),nonsqtr (05-27-2020),Quark (05-27-2020),teeceetx (05-27-2020)

----------


## teeceetx

I'm not buying it.  Given the track record of the CDC and it's associated "expert" mouthpieces, I'll continue to disinfect all surfaces and wipe down every item I buy.  These damned experts can't seem to get their shit straight, and it may be a death sentence for some.

----------

nonsqtr (05-27-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

lol - insane fucking politics! Google has exploded in this topic in the last couple of hours.

Last I heard this is still pretty accurate, it says 72 hours on plastic and stainless steel, 24 hours on cardboard and copper.

How long does coronavirus survive on different surfaces? | World news | The Guardian

----------


## nonsqtr

> I'm not buying it.  Given the track record of the CDC and it's associated "expert" mouthpieces, I'll continue to disinfect all surfaces and wipe down every item I buy.  These damned experts can't seem to get their shit straight, and it may be a death sentence for some.


Agreed.

This politicking is very destructive.

Confusing guidance is dangerous too.

Caution is definitely indicated. There's people out there who just don't care, and I'm sure they're equally as dangerous as the bad advice.

----------


## Knightkore

> Yeah. This is where it gets difficult, and it's also where the pedal hits the metal.
> 
> We have two kinds of data, theoretical data and empirical data.
> 
> The expectation is that at the beginning of a pandemic, the two will never agree.
> 
> But eventually, they should come into alignment, as we find out more about the biological mechanisms.
> 
> So, the CDC being a health organization, they're the first to look at empirical data. Much of that data, has to do with "clusters" and "hot spots", as infectious disease people they're very interested in that kind of thing.
> ...



Masks empirically don't work.  Especially as people are wearing them now.

Lockdowns didn't work & in many cases they made things worse.

{Nursing homes the people are already locked down.  Same thing with prisoners in prison.  They are already locked down.}

Nursing homes.....THIS issue is the manufactured dumbassery.  Many of the nursing homes issues have been because Governors have sent infected patients TO the nursing homes.  I thought all the lockdowns was not JUST about flattening the curve but keep our most vulnerable safe.  The curve is flattened.  {I will get back to this.}  And they are doing the complete opposite of keeping the most vulnerable safe.

Now back to the curve.

The antibody evidence in a lot of countries are showing that this virus was out and about sooner than they thought.  Even sooner than I thought.

The Wuhan Lab closed for October.  And then cases seem to be showing up as early as November now.

We had already had the first wave then the peak and then the second wave.....which is what we are coming out of now and leading to the ultimate demise & burn out of this virus.

Viruses rarely last.  The flu burns out and another flu is on for the next year.  It is why the flu vaccine is outdated by the next flu season.

I trust my God.  I trust Jesus.  Jesus heals.  Period.

I do not trust big pharma or the medical corporations we are now finding have huge connections to guys like Bill Gates who had a vaccine that screwed over 500,000 children.

Bill Gates VacTruth.com

So I post the CDC information with a grain of salt.  But they may be only slightly more trustworthy than China's puppet the W.H.O.

----------

nonsqtr (05-27-2020),Quark (05-27-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Masks empirically don't work.  Especially as people are wearing them now.
> 
> Lockdowns didn't work & in many cases they made things worse.
> 
> {Nursing homes the people are already locked down.  Same thing with prisoners in prison.  They are already locked down.}
> 
> Nursing homes.....THIS issue is the manufactured dumbassery.  Many of the nursing homes issues have been because Governors have sent infected patients TO the nursing homes.  I thought all the lockdowns was not JUST about flattening the curve but keep our most vulnerable safe.  The curve is flattened.  {I will get back to this.}  And they are doing the complete opposite of keeping the most vulnerable safe.
> 
> Now back to the curve.
> ...


Disregard the CDC.

Lancet and NEJM were all over this within weeks of the first reports.

Most of the studies to date agree. Here's another representative example, which agrees with the first.

How Long Does the Coronavirus Last on Surfaces?

The logic is very simple: when it comes to transmission, there is no difference between people and surfaces. You exhale, air flies, viruses land wherever they land. So if you gotta wear a mask for people, you gotta wear it for surfaces too.

----------


## nonsqtr

I meant, disregard the CDC 'because" it's a political organization.

----------

Knightkore (05-27-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> I meant, disregard the CDC 'because" it's a political organization.



Is it ours, the globalists or China's?  We already know the W.H.O. is China's organization and the globalists.

----------


## nonsqtr

> Is it ours, the globalists or China's?  We already know the W.H.O. is China's organization and the globalists.


Good question. I would say it's ours, but the globalists are trying to use it and infiltrate it just like everything else.

The CDC really pushes those flu vaccines, we can get em for free at any neighborhood CVS. Who pays for that?  :Thinking:

----------

Knightkore (05-27-2020)

----------


## Quark

> Masks empirically don't work.  Especially as people are wearing them now.
> 
> Lockdowns didn't work & in many cases they made things worse.
> 
> {Nursing homes the people are already locked down.  Same thing with prisoners in prison.  They are already locked down.}
> 
> Nursing homes.....THIS issue is the manufactured dumbassery.  Many of the nursing homes issues have been because Governors have sent infected patients TO the nursing homes.  I thought all the lockdowns was not JUST about flattening the curve but keep our most vulnerable safe.  The curve is flattened.  {I will get back to this.}  And they are doing the complete opposite of keeping the most vulnerable safe.
> 
> Now back to the curve.
> ...


I think you have it pretty well nailed down.

----------


## Retiredat50

Isn't it funny how prisoners were already on lockdown, but they let them out.  Also, you let a person out of jail/prison, but there are no jobs so their only choice is crime, genius!

----------


## Retiredat50



----------


## Knightkore

> I think you have it pretty well nailed down.



Thank you.  With some simple research and maybe a little extra digging this has been one of the easiest things to trace, especially if you have some common sense.  This is the first time America & the whole world acting completely opposite of what they normally do with viruses and it is the response that is going to prove FAR more insidious and dangerous than the virus.

We have nearly brought the world to the brink of the dark ages now.  Have nearly reversed the Constitution without any kind of due process.

All for a virus that has a recovery rate higher than 99 percent.  And MOST of the deaths are self-inflicted on the elderly by very evil Governors sending infected patients to nursing homes.

To me that is mass murder by those Governors.

Take away the travesty and dumbassery of those deaths.....which were not necessary.....this would have barely been a blip as a flu season on anyones radar.

No.  Underpinning all this is that this was a test run for global control.  They now have the information they need for a real run at global government.

We MIGHT slow it down with electing President Trump but.....it is here on our doorsteps.

----------


## Knightkore



----------

